
YesGraph’s Android SDK - prostoalex
http://blog.yesgraph.com/android-sdk/
======
ivankirigin
Hey, I help make YesGraph!

This is exciting because of what YesGraph's social graph backend can get done.
We can cross polinate data from your Android app to your iOS app, and vice
versa.

We're starting to do the heavy lifting normally only LinkedIn and Facebook
could afford to do. It's also a huge machine learning problem, which is what
we spend most of our time working on.

